# Safest place to carry wallet?



## Flamebearer (Sep 30, 2004)

Where do you carry your wallet or money (when you're on the street)? Just wondering how other M Artists do it. I actually have a pouch with a clip, so I clip it to my belt loop and stuff the pouch inside my jeans. I think it makes my belongings less vulnerable - but then to get my money, all someone has to do is undo the clip.

Thoughts, comments?
-Flamebearer


----------



## bignick (Sep 30, 2004)

i go with the front pocket...


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 30, 2004)

I can see it now...  "Advanced black belt wallet storage techniques", a new video series available....


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Sep 30, 2004)

Same here, front pocket or in my duffel, since I'll usually be going to or from the dojo  , not sure if that qualifies as "safe" though


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 30, 2004)

You know that "fifth pocket" with jeans (the small one generally found within or above the front larger pocket)?  That's where I keep my money (bills and coins).  If anyone wants to take 'em against my will and knows where to find 'em, they'll have to wrestle me down to the ground...  

Basically, at first glance, it looks like I'm not carrying anything.  That's my preferred way.  However, if I'm out for more than just a short trip to town, I do have a purse that carries everything else (including credit cards).  Short of having to cancel credit cards and notifying driver's license division, there isn't much else of value with my purse, usually.

- Ceicei


----------



## CMack11 (Sep 30, 2004)

I live in a pretty safe town, so I just keep in in my back pocket.  But when I go to NY or another big city, I usually move it to my front pocket.  My brother went to Paris this summer and bought some kind of money belt type thing that you strap around your waist inside your clothes, and you can't tell it's on you.


----------



## someguy (Sep 30, 2004)

Back pocket for me.  I got me cell phone in one of my front pockets and my keys in the other.  
I'm not stilling on my keys and My keys+ wallet just feels strange.
I never carry to much in my wallet though and I'm not to worried about some one picking my pocket.  if I'm mugged well front pocket back pocket doesn't much matter I'll give it over just as soon.


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 30, 2004)

Front right pocket where I can hang my thumb on it.


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 30, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> You know that "fifth pocket" with jeans (the small one generally found within or above the front larger pocket)? That's where I keep my money (bills and coins).


 Watch out for the "Cleveland Steamer"! :rofl:


----------



## Shu2jack (Sep 30, 2004)

I usually keep my money in my wallet in my front right pocket. This way I have a better chance to see a pick pocket and I feel the difference in pressure against my leg when having the wallet in my front pocket compared to not carrying my wallet.

When carrying a larger amount of money on me or traveling (I hate using credit), I keep no more than $40 in my wallet-just enough to pay for smaller items and less expensive meals. The rest I fold up and slide down my sock on the outside. If I am robbed, all the guy gets is $40 while the other $250 is in my sock. If I need more money, I can go to the bathroom stall or someplace and slide it out of my sock.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 30, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Watch out for the "Cleveland Steamer"! :rofl:



Dude, that's hilarious!  :roflmao: 

I am sure everyone else is like wtf?, but I think that's awesome...

Paul


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 30, 2004)

However...so I don't derail the thread...

I think that a safe and secure place where a pickpocket can't snag it without you knowing it is important. Growing up between crime havens like Detroit, Pontiac, and Flint, I have learned a few tricks.

One is keep your money seperate from your wallet, and don't be a credit card junkie. A pickpocket may snag my wallet, but all he'll get is a couple of personal items, my liscense, and a credit card with a lot of security measures and insurance on the card. That'll suck, but it won't break me. My money is generally in a clip, and I generally don't carry more then 50 bucks. I highly suggest not carrying more then 2 cards, and make sure you have the ability to call those 2 cards right away to cancel them if anything were to occur. Have those credit card co. phone numbers in your cell phone.

The other thing is keeping it in a place that is harder to pick. Front pocket is usually better then back. Loose deep pockets are usually better then tight shallow pockets. These are just some examples. Also, having that consistancy of where you carry it can be helpful; you might feel "naked" without it being in that specific place which will alert you if it is picked.

pay particular attention to picking opportunities in large unfamilar places, especially if you are a tourist. Watch for distractions...if something out of the ordinary captures your attention, you should be at "code orange" paying attention to the rest of your surroundings.

Your biggest concern is not a pocket picking, however, it is being mugged. If you can throw your wallet down and make a run for it, and your whole life isn't in that wallet, then this may save you from loosing all your cash. Or, if you are light on cash then throw your money clip down and run. This will prevent your losses as well. I would think more about tactics from a mugging, because being mugged is far more dangerous then being picked.

Hope that helped...

PJMOD


----------



## ThatWasAKick (Oct 1, 2004)

So, what?  None of you carry your wallet in your _purse?_
<te he>


----------



## 8253 (Oct 1, 2004)

Front pocket.


----------



## Drac (Oct 1, 2004)

For the longest time I refused to carry a wallet perfering to stash my money and drivers license in a pocket..No money clips either, it's just something else to worry about..Now that I have to carry one it's the back pocket...


----------



## jukado1 (Oct 1, 2004)

Mr. Janulis touched on the safest answer, My thought is to carry a wallet with old, expired documents, drivers license's, credit cards, a few dollars, and anything not important or valuable, While in another pocket carry a small little business card case with your license, credit cards, and most of your money, If you are mugged you give up your wallet and the thief See's whats inside it and figures he has it all.


----------



## Tydive (Oct 1, 2004)

Often in my jacket, in a zipped up inside pocket. I also like to put it in my side pocket (cargo style pants) which have velcro.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 1, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Watch out for the "Cleveland Steamer"! :rofl:


Ummmm. 

Never mind. I thought better of it and edited my response out...  sorry.

- Ceicei


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 1, 2004)

My back pocket, typicaly secured on a wallet chain...

and I often wear BDUs, with buttonable back pockets... hard to undo and remove the wallet from quickly.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 1, 2004)

My husband seems to think the safest place for his wallet along with his keys, lip balm, eye glass case, etc. when we go out is in my purse!!! Why do you guys do that?  Why does your stuff have to fit in my purse and make it weigh a ton????

Women's purses would be *SO* much smaller if we didn't need to carry your stuff around too!!!


----------



## MJS (Oct 1, 2004)

Most of the time its the back pocket.  If I'm in a crowded area, then I put it in the front pocket.

Mike


----------



## YouAgain (Oct 2, 2004)

I don't carry a waller, I just keep any money notes or coins in the front coin pocket!


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 3, 2004)

When I started losing my hearing, (usually the selective sensory compensation varies from person to person), my sense of touch was heightened... so it's very difficult to pick-pocket me... guys at my work (formerly professional criminals some of them) have tried for chucks and giggles.. and repeatedly fail.  :idunno: Mebbe it's me but I think it's wiser not to try such nonsense with a deaf person.


----------



## Xequat (Oct 3, 2004)

I sorta do like Paul says.  I carry a backpack (well, a man purse) everywhere I go that has my cell phone, my insulin, and a bunch of other crap I seem to think I must have everywhere I go, but I also have my old wallet in there with some reserve money and all of my other crap that I am too much of a packrat to throw away, like my Sam's card, video rental card, Subway card, etc.  (Ever seen George Costanza'a wallet?)  Then, in my front cargo pocket with a zipper, I keep a little cash and my current debit card and driver's license, but that's it.  I use the money in my backpack as my reserve.  If someone wants the backpack and my wallet, I'll just tell them that my wallet is in the backpack.Plus, I've heard that keeping stuff in front pockets and cargo pockets is better for your back, in small part because of the weight, but mostly because it makes you sit unevenly if it's in your back pocket.


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Oct 3, 2004)

jukado1 said:
			
		

> Mr. Janulis touched on the safest answer, My thought is to carry a wallet with old, expired documents, drivers license's, credit cards, a few dollars, and anything not important or valuable, While in another pocket carry a small little business card case with your license, credit cards, and most of your money, If you are mugged you give up your wallet and the thief See's whats inside it and figures he has it all.


Unfortunately today, the punk will shoot you even if you have nothing on you, or you don't have enough money.  

Here in Boston, 14 year olds have mugged and shot a guy for his sneakers (they were 'Air Jordans' by the way).

During the Xmas shopping rush in Boston's subways, woman are told to take their wallet out of their pocketbook and put it in a pocket, that way if their handbag gets snatched, they won't lose all their money & creditcards, etc.

For me, on the crowed Boston trolleys & trains, I put my wallet in my right front pocket and hang my thumb from it, ain't nobody gonna steal it then.


----------



## Chrono (Oct 3, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> i go with the front pocket...


 So do I. Front left pocket. If I don't feel it there, I freak out.


----------



## Flamebearer (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow... some great stuff here.

Just hope the Pickpocket and Punk Union never finds this thread!%-} 
Or maybe they'll know who to stay away from

-Flamebearer


----------



## bignick (Oct 5, 2004)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> I can see it now... "Advanced black belt wallet storage techniques", a new video series available....


anybody want to get togehter and produce this video?

i think we could charge 39.95 for the two VHS set...


----------



## Flamebearer (Oct 7, 2004)

_And_ sell an optimized wallet:ultracool


----------



## Silat Student (Oct 8, 2004)

I've carried a wallet in the same old place for years now: my back pocket. My wallet has a heavy chain on it (both my current one and the one before it). At times when I know I'm going into a less that law-abiding side of town I take everything except $20 out of my wallet and put it in a front pocket. Like Tech I also wear BDU's quite a bit and when I do the back pocket is buttoned. The only downside to the chain wallet is that you can't take it on an air plane because "You could wrap the chain around someones neck (minimum wage/minimum intelligence security guard). Because I didn't wanna be strip searched I failed to mention that my boot laces could also double as a nice strangling cord


----------



## Hwoarang_tkd26 (Oct 8, 2004)

I keep mine in my wallet in the front right pocket.
I am not too concerned with getting mugged, Im ussually broke anyways. chances are the mugger will only get like ten $ if there lucky, right along with a broken nose er somthing (That is of coarse if they don't have a knife or somesort of a weapon, in that case I will just comply and fork over the small amount of money im worth)

- Hwoarang_tkd26


----------



## JPR (Oct 8, 2004)

I also keep my wallet in my front pocket for two reasons.  First is safety.  Second is for health reasons.  A wallet in a back pocket exerts uneven pressure on your hips when you sit on it (even if it is thin from a lack of funds).  This pressure, over the years, can cause problems.  For me, it caused my sciatic nerve in my left leg to ache incessantly.  Once I moved the wallet to my front pocket and had several weeks of therapy the nerve stopped acting up and all was / is well.

JPR


----------



## GAB (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi JPR,

You are so right on, my reason also, 33 years ago, a Dr. told me not to carry my wallet in my rear pockets, for the same reason. 

Loose clothing around your lower body is good also, you can use your legs more with out tearing out your knees when bending over properly, to lift heavy items or just not wanting to. 
Because you have not moved for 24 hours because your back is sore.

I tell that to people and they say, 'what' you listen to your Dr.?

When I travel I carry it and other good things needed when traveling, in a money and etc. pocket around the inside of my loose pants and it is very safe, hard for me to get at.

Money, I carry folded up, in my rear or front, depends on how much is on me at the time. Since a lot of stores won't take anything larger than a $20.00.
And even those are suspect in most places. 

A $20.00 barely buys breakfast for two in Denny's with tip and they won't take a $50.00. OK.

Part of the conspiracy to go to plastic and do away with money, that way they can keep track of you all the time.(not far off)

Regard, Gary

PS. Did I ever mention, why I don't to to football Games? Well when they are in the huddle, I know they are talking about me. G


----------



## chinto01 (Oct 18, 2004)

I carry my wallet in my front pocket with no cash in it. The cash I keep in the other front pocket.


----------



## jesse sutton (Oct 19, 2004)

interesting...

i've never even worried about where i keep my money. I can feel it either way, no matter what pocket. And if somehow someone can snag it from my back pocket before i can grab them, then they better have run track, cause i'll chase em down.

When i went to Vegas someone tried to swipe it from my back pocket, and i caught the guy, by the wrist. (At the time i knew NO martial arts.) Since i was only 14 i just said DAD and my pops turned around and knocked him out in one punch. It looked even worse to my dad being that as i caught the guys hand in my pocket, he couldnt remove it from there, meaning he basically holding on to my ***. Strangely i didnt do anything myself, being that at 14 i was 6'0 and weighed about 180. You'd think i would have just responded similarly.


----------



## Flamebearer (Oct 21, 2004)

The reason I worry about it is that sometimes I have to travel and carry a lot of money (as in several hundred) on my person. I know, you're thinking why don't I use a credit card, but sometimes in my situation it's unavoidable. And there are people out there who know how to pick pockets! I prefer to keep my money safe so I won't be stranded and wonderful stuff like that. And besides, if somebody tries for my money, I _prefer_ (heh, heh) that they pay for the crime that it is.


----------



## Adept (Nov 8, 2004)

I just keep it in my back pocket. I keep my cigarettes in my front pocket, and my keys in my other front pocket, so I'm fresh out of pockets by the time I get to my wallet.

 If I am every having to venture into the less savoury parts of town, or if I'm travelling somewhere unfamiliar, I take a bill-fold of small notes to toss away as bait if I find myself in a mugging situation.


----------



## Vadim (Nov 8, 2004)

I keep my wallet in my front pocket and split my money between both front pockets. I guess it works haven't been pickpocketed yet.

-Vadim


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Dec 8, 2004)

I travel solo on my motorcycle a lot.  I try to spread my money out.  I'll keep a little in my back pocket wallet where I can get to it.  Then I wear a money belt with most of my cash in it.  If I think I'm in a bad area I'll stick a cople bills in my sock.  It's nice to have options.  Keep a couple dollors in your front pocket for panhandlers.  Maybe a hundred in the wallet for muggers.  Keep your roll in your pants and like I said a few in the boot in case you've got to give up the roll to save your butt.


----------



## ShotoSan (Dec 8, 2004)

I put my wallet in my back pocket, I mean.... the chances of you being mugged are like, 1:1000000


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Dec 20, 2004)

Flamebearer said:
			
		

> Where do you carry your wallet or money (when you're on the street)? Just wondering how other M Artists do it. I actually have a pouch with a clip, so I clip it to my belt loop and stuff the pouch inside my jeans. I think it makes my belongings less vulnerable - but then to get my money, all someone has to do is undo the clip.
> 
> Thoughts, comments?
> -Flamebearer


I carry my wallet in the traditional right rear pants pocket (Behind my concealed .40 Glock)  of course that's just me. Someone decides to mug me, they'll get more than my wallet (probably a double-tap to the chest and one to the head).  I'm a cop, so i can carry it like that.

For those who don't have a concealed carry permit, I would suggest carrying a dummy wallet with $5 or $10 in it, and keeping another wallet with all of the rest of your money, ID and credit cards well concealed.  $5 or $10 is cheap compared to the alternative.


----------



## Spud (Dec 21, 2004)

If you have to carry that much cash Flamebearer - I'd go with the dummy wallet as others had mentioned. I'd be real hesitant to flash the big cash roll anywhere.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Dec 21, 2004)

JPR said:
			
		

> I also keep my wallet in my front pocket for two reasons.  First is safety.  Second is for health reasons.  A wallet in a back pocket exerts uneven pressure on your hips when you sit on it (even if it is thin from a lack of funds).  This pressure, over the years, can cause problems.  For me, it caused my sciatic nerve in my left leg to ache incessantly.  Once I moved the wallet to my front pocket and had several weeks of therapy the nerve stopped acting up and all was / is well.
> 
> JPR



I also carry my wallet in the front pocket for the same reasons. Moved it there after chiropractor told me, it was better for my back. 

If I wear cargo style shorts in the side pocket.


----------



## Shidan (Dec 23, 2004)

I've always carried my wallet in the front - it just seemed like a good idea.  Now I hear of people with back issues and glad I just started out that way.  

If I have a jacket on (winter) I may switch it to the front inside pocket of the jacket.


----------



## Jibbler (Dec 31, 2004)

i carry mine in the back poket with two rubber bands around it. this makes it harder for picks to lift my wallet plus i carry a large sheath knife on my belt and i but the bottom of it in my back poket a little bit. if my wallet gets lifted i think the dude earned it!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 17, 2005)

I think abouyt this a lot as I go out, but I reach different decisions about what's best at differnt times! Is there standard LEO advice?


----------



## Icewater (Nov 17, 2005)

Left rear pocket.  Just habit.  Haven't had it stolen yet...


----------



## CrankyDragon (Nov 17, 2005)

In high risk areas, your real wallet should go in a front pocket.  A "throw away" wallet should be in your left rear... "Gimmie your wallet or die"  "Okay"  Crook runs off, looks in it later.  Doh.


----------



## Laborn (Nov 17, 2005)

Back pocket, im very alert tho so im always checking it and alot of the times i have my hands behind me so if someone tried to grab it my hand woudld already be there, but mabye im too paranoid lol.


----------



## still learning (Nov 17, 2005)

Hello,  It seems many of you agree the front pocket for men.  When I travel I find it very safe to keep your wallet in the front pocket and yet available to pull out quickly.

The easiest place for pick-pockets is back of the pants pocket, so easy to bumb and grab.

Plus when you keep it in a different place you are more aware of it. (front pocket).  Back home it is in the back pocket(bad habit)........Aloha


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 17, 2005)

Always been in my back pocket, but I've been starting to worry about potential back problems...or actually, potentially aggravating my back problems.  My problem is deciding what I don't actually need daily out of there and how to distribute what I need in either a thinner wallet or various pockets.  

Maybe I'll just start carrying my crap around in a burlap sack.  

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Nov 17, 2005)

You're in Florida...aren't you in a swim suit most of the time anyway?

(My wife and kids are with my folks near Cape Canaveral this week.)

I use my back pocket unless in a crowd, when I switch to my front (usually). But, I always have to stop and think about it! The idea of a spare wallet with $2 in it is a good one.


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 17, 2005)

No...me and swim suits don't get along.

Hey, if you're ever out this way to see the folks, let me know.  I'm in the same county.

Cthulhu




			
				arnisador said:
			
		

> You're in Florida...aren't you in a swim suit most of the time anyway?
> 
> (My wife and kids are with my folks near Cape Canaveral this week.)
> 
> I use my back pocket unless in a crowd, when I switch to my front (usually). But, I always have to stop and think about it! The idea of a spare wallet with $2 in it is a good one.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey, I didn't realize that! They're in Port St. John (which isn't a port). I was out there last year but didn't realize you were so close!

My family is due back today.


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 18, 2005)

Only about 30 minutes away, if that.  Excellent.  Definitely let me know when you'll be in town again!

Cthulhu




			
				arnisador said:
			
		

> Hey, I didn't realize that! They're in Port St. John (which isn't a port). I was out there last year but didn't realize you were so close!
> 
> My family is due back today.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 26, 2005)

When I spent a summer in New York City, I kept it in my left front pocket as I usually do, but put my identification in a separate fold so that if I was mugged, they wouldn't get my ID. I also put a comb in it while on the subway to jam it in and make it harder to pickpocket. IMHO, the backpocket is the WORST place to put a wallet.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Nov 26, 2005)

I keep my ID and cash in my wallet in my right rear pocket....about 2 inches away from my Glock .40 (don't leave home without it).  If they're expecting me to hand them my American Express, boy are they in for a (short-lived) surprise.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As Jeff Cooper so eloquently put it: "We continue to be exasperated by the view, apparently gaining momentum in some circles, that armed robbery is ok as long as nobody gets hurt! The proper solution to armed robbery is a dead robber, on the scene." :asian:


----------



## Gliby (Nov 27, 2005)

If your talking about being pickpocketed then my wallet is in one of my front jeans pockets.  I never put my wallet in either my rear pocket or inside jacket pocket as neither is the best for avoiding a swipe.  

If im on my own and someone either unarmed or armed comes at me and says "Gimme your wallet", ill reach in my pocket and throw it in one direction and then run quickly in the oposite direction.  If they had a gun, no point in running just toss wallet to them and say "there ya go buddy, is that all you want or would you like my watch and mobile phone too? Okay you have a nice day then"  

If i was with a member of my family then i would put myself between them and the the other guy, toss my wallet to them, and slowly back away around a corner (keeping my wife, kid etc, behind me as i did so). 

I can cancell my credit cards, the card insurance will cover any fradulent purchases the that could have been made.  I can get new bank cards, etc, etc.  

But what i cant get is a new life if i get killed, money and possesions are just material trappings, but the lifes of you and your family cannot be replaced, i provide for my family i cant do that if i am six feet under.  My wallet, car, watch, phone, pda and everything else means nothing to me, you want it you got it as long as me and my family get away unharmed then i dont care.


----------



## ed-swckf (Nov 27, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> You're in Florida...aren't you in a swim suit most of the time anyway?
> 
> (My wife and kids are with my folks near Cape Canaveral this week.)
> 
> I use my back pocket unless in a crowd, when I switch to my front (usually). But, I always have to stop and think about it! The idea of a spare wallet with $2 in it is a good one.


 
I have a spare wallet with a bunch of out of date cards in there, i don't carry it with me much unless i am going somewhere new with an unsavoury reputation.

I carry my wallet in my front pocket however i don't carry any cash, partly because i don't like to carry change from a broken note and partly because i can't phone a number to cancel it if its stollen!!


----------



## ed-swckf (Nov 27, 2005)

Gliby said:
			
		

> If your talking about being pickpocketed then my wallet is in one of my front jeans pockets. I never put my wallet in either my rear pocket or inside jacket pocket as neither is the best for avoiding a swipe.
> 
> If im on my own and someone either unarmed or armed comes at me and says "Gimme your wallet", ill reach in my pocket and throw it in one direction and then run quickly in the oposite direction. If they had a gun, no point in running just toss wallet to them and say "there ya go buddy, is that all you want or would you like my watch and mobile phone too? Okay you have a nice day then"
> 
> ...


 
i agree and follow a similar philosophy.


----------

